# Does adding ADA aquasoil to an existing tank cause ammonia spike



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

While I make no claim of expertise in this area, I _did _add AquaSoil (Amazonia) to my existing tank, and it was a nightmare. In addition to the ammonia spike, my water clouded up and was actually yellow in color for about two weeks- in spite of 30% water changes every other day. IMO it is a bad idea.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

put it in a bucket for 2 weeks first, change the water regularly.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah, you can always cycle the AS in a seperate bucket for a while and then slowly introduce it into your tank. put a powerhead in the bucket to get good oxygenated water and then in a few weeks introduce it into the tank slowly, making sure not to cap the previous substrate.


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

comatoast said:


> While I make no claim of expertise in this area, I _did _add AquaSoil (Amazonia) to my existing tank, and it was a nightmare. In addition to the ammonia spike, my water clouded up and was actually yellow in color for about two weeks- in spite of 30% water changes every other day. IMO it is a bad idea.


im going thry the same thing right now:icon_conf


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, it will release ammonia. I have added some to 2 tanks that had flourite. Since I dose these tanks I just stopped dosing. I have each heavily planted. I had no issues. Everyone did fine. You can always change water or add some Prime. I only added handfuls.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

alright, thanks guys. I am going to put some of the Aquasoil in a bucket when it gets in. Luckily I have been running a spare small filter on my 40gallon just keeping it cycled for times like these. I will just put it on the bucket and let it do its thing. With a mature filter like this how long do you think it would take to cycle say 1litre of aquasoil?

hey *comatoast*and *Tex Gal*, when you added the small amount of aquasoil did it lower your pH to around 6.5? If not what was your pH reading after the AS was added. 

Thanks again.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

you shouldn't need a filter, because you aren't "cycling" the aquasoil, you just want all the ammonia to leach out. Dump the water out and refill it every day for 2 weeks.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

The smaller the tank,the less forgiving it is.

I would rinse the Aqua Soil well and freeze it in small cubes and add it gradually,over at least 3 or 4 weeks,buried in the existing substrate.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

thats a damn good idea, *lescarpentier*. Has anyone tried freezing the substrate and then adding so the dust doesn't get all stirred up? Seems like it would work just need a little reassurance. 

So the use of a filter is kind of pointless? Will it not speed up the process of removing the ammonia?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

zeldar said:


> ... Will it not speed up the process of removing the ammonia?


Zeolite will aid in removing ammonia. Maybe you can toss some in a bag in your soaking Amazonia mixture.

Here is Marineland's Zeolite: http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...by=&query=white+diamond&submit.x=9&submit.y=5


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't say if it lowered my pH. I don't test very often. It does have peat and it known to do that. I think the ammonia actually gave my plants a little boost.


----------

